# Donde consigo resistencia de 10 miliOhm / 5W??



## 0110110h (Oct 15, 2010)

Alguien tiene idea de donde pueda conseguir resistencias de 0.01 Ohm a 5W en Mendoza ó en su defecto en Buenos Aires? son para hacer un sistema de protección contra sobrecarga en una fuente switching que entrega picos de corriente de 29A. He preguntado en electrónica Mendoza pero sus experimentados expertos de atención al público no sabían si quiera lo que era un “shunt” y me dijeron que solo tienen de 0.1 Ohm / 5W….

O si alguien sabe como fabricarlas....


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 15, 2010)

yo lo veo dificil, ese valor es comercial? lo otro es optar por unas cuantas en paralelo para llegar a ese valor...saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

10 resistencias de 0,1 ohm 0,5 Watt en paralelo ?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 15, 2010)

0110110h dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de donde pueda conseguir resistencias de 0.01 Ohm a 5W en Mendoza ó en su defecto en buenos aires? son para hacer un sistema de protección contra sobrecarga en una fuente switching q entrega picos de corriente de 29A...


Donde podés conseguirlas? --> En la ferretería de a la vuelta de tu casa. Esos valores de resistencia son los de un pedazo de alambre.

Para shunts se usa alambres/barras/laminas de bajo coeficiente de temperatura, pero para lo que vos lo querés no hace falta tanta delicadeza --> Con un pedazo de alambre de *bronce de 1mm x 8cm de largo *tenes mas o menos los *10mohms* (depende de la composicion del bronce).
El cobre no es aconsejable porque el alambre se haria muy largo (o muy delgado) y el hierro tiene un coeficiente de temperatura demasiado alto (ademas del problema de soldarlo)

Como el valor de resistencia va a ser solo aproximado, despues de armado todo se hace pasar una corriente conocida y se calibra.


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 15, 2010)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho usa 10 resistencia de 0.1 ohmio en paralelo, pero de 1W (por sí acaso).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Estampida (Oct 15, 2010)

Consige alambre micron ( ese hilo de las cocinas electricas, planchas, etc) mides la resistencia de dos o mas metros y calculas cuanto seria para 0.01 ohmios luego ese pedazo lo enrollas y ya tienes tu resistencia, barato facil y segun el que le haga bonito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

Estampida dijo:


> Consige alambre micron ( ese hilo de las cocinas electricas, planchas, etc) mides la resistencia de dos o mas metros y calculas cuanto seria para 0.01 ohmios luego ese pedazo lo enrollas y ya tienes tu resistencia, barato facil y segun el que le haga bonito.


 

Quedaría inductiva . . .  habría que ver el circuito en el que va a trabajar 

saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quedaría inductiva . . .  habría que ver el circuito en el que va a trabajar


Son 0.01 ohm, con el alambre de una resistencia de plancha no vas a llegar a dar ni una vuelta 

Aunque tanto el alambre de plancha u otro electrodomestico es muy fino, y se va a fundir con 29A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

Releyendo el primer post :



0110110h dijo:


> . . . son para hacer un sistema de protección contra sobrecarga en una fuente switching que entrega picos de corriente de 29A . . .


 
Te conviene hacer la protección sobre la corriente de conmutación en la parte de alterna , hacete un transformador de corriente y a la salida rectificás , filtrás con un pequeño capacitor y si aumenta la corriente aumentará esa tensión , hasta podés manejar un opto que mate al oscilador.

Si arrimás el circuito , será más facil verlo !

Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2010)

Mira esta fuente como arma el shunt con solo un trozo de cable.

*Fuente*


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 15, 2010)

hola 0110etc,,,, en Cordoba hay una fabrica de resistencias que a lo mejor te puede ayudar, se llama BONOMI,, te paso la pagina:    http://www.bonomi-resistencias.com.ar/  si necesitas solo una te van a arrrrrrancar la cabeza con el precio,,, pero bue,,, a lo mejor te sirve ,,, saludos !!


----------



## 0110110h (Oct 15, 2010)

Me parece que lo mejor seria utilizar alambre resistivo ya que es estable con el incremento de la temperatura, a diferencia de las resistencias de 0.1 Ohm. Por el momento es lo que voy a intentar a no ser que me quieran arrancar la cabeza por un rollito de alambre Niquel-cromo.... Alguien tiene idea en que precio rondan estos alambres, ya mande un mail preguntado a la fabrica q me paso @ilcapo “Bonomi” de Cordaba, gracias por la data a todos


----------



## Dano (Oct 15, 2010)

2 dólares una resistencia de estufa de 600W y es como un metro y pico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> 2 dólares una resistencia de estufa de 600W y es como un metro y pico.


Esas *NO* sirven, funcionan como una resistencia PTC, al aumentar la temperatura, aumenta la resistencia.

50 Cm de alambre de cobre para bobinar de 1mm^ = (Aproximadamente) 0,01 Ohm



Eduardo dijo:


> Donde podés conseguirlas? --> En la ferretería de a la vuelta de tu casa. Esos valores de resistencia son los de un pedazo de alambre.......


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

no hay peor ciego..................

por que no leen a EDUARDO .

ah......ya se.....lo que se busca es una cosita blanca con 2 patitas que se compre en un negocio por 1 dolar ......no ???


----------



## xavirom (Oct 16, 2010)

En Buenos Aires, casa Astri (podés googlear) se espcializa en alambres para resistencias y shunts, para sensar corrientes lo mejor es el constantan, la manganina, etc, tienen muy bajo coeficiente de temperatura.


----------



## 0110110h (Oct 16, 2010)

@xavirom muy pero muy buena data loco se agradece, voy a ver si se consigue alambre de "*CUNI 44" **ó "constantan/**Advance" **acá en mendoza, solo tendría que ver que calibre comprar para que soporte 29Apico/20Acontinuos*

Fogonazo alambre de 1mm2 ó 1mm de diámetro como sea, no soporta una densidad de corriente de 20A, además al enrollarlo se formaría una buena mezcla de inductor y estufa eléctrica


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2010)

0110110h dijo:


> .....Fogonazo alambre de 1mm2 ó 1mm de diámetro como sea, no soporta una densidad de corriente de 20A,


Combinación series paralelo de alambre.


> además al enrollarlo se formaría una buena mezcla de inductor


Arrollamiento antiinductivo.


> y estufa eléctrica


 
Igual que cualquier otra resistencia o shunt que pongas.

Como la potencia disipada es función de la resistencia y la corriente, será la misma en ambos casos, con la ventaja que el alambre de cobre tendrá mayor superficie de disipación y por ende menos temperatura final.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2010)

20 amper por 10 mili ohms = 200 mili voltios
0,2 v * 20 amper =4w

una pruebita con 30 amper o 40 amper nos quita al duda acerca de como se comporta el material a ser usado.

alambre de 1mm no soporta que ??????
una cosa es un cable de electricidad recubierto en PVC y otra cosa es un alambre desnudo .
vos tenes que disipar esos 4w y los disiparas, ya uses 1 cm de alambre de 0,3mm al rojo vivo o 20 cm de alambre de 2mm que pareceran no disipar nada.... pero lo estaran haciendo .
por eso las resistencias que deben disipar potencia son como lso componentes feos - sucios y malos de una placa : no tienen a nadie cerca .........



un "trocito" de conductor electrico , al cual se le estañan las puntas nos sirve para realizar un par de mediciones indirectas que nos daran la resistencia ohmica, de miliohms seguro.
luego , como hemos usado un conductor de muchos hilitos podemos ir sacando algunos si queremos que la resistencia final sea (??) .
o ver si el proximo a "armar " debera ser mas largo o mas corto para que la R. final sea (??) .

se hacian shunts que eran planchas como decia eduardo, y algunas tenian agujeros !!!! para que serian ??? 

costo de las pruebas : pedacitos de cables y estaño .
y prestarle atencion a eduardo.

anotense algunos nombres:
eduardo, 
fogonazo
ezevalla

si les ponen algo haganlo, analicenlo.

no lean solo para entretenerse con las pavadas que escriben algunos (como yo  ) .
hay cosas que SON ASI, luego es cosa de dedicar UNO MISMO tiempo de su propio tiempo en HACER .

yo he comprado en casa astri alambre resistivo....... irse hasta alla para eso ......es tremendamente al cuete , ademas para ese valor.....
salgan a buscar minas !!!!
eso que buscan esta donde dice eduardo .


----------



## xavirom (Oct 18, 2010)

```
un "trocito" de conductor electrico , al cual se le estañan las puntas nos sirve para realizar un par de mediciones indirectas que nos daran la resistencia ohmica, de miliohms seguro.
luego , como hemos usado un conductor de muchos hilitos podemos ir sacando algunos si queremos que la resistencia final sea (??) .
o ver si el proximo a "armar " debera ser mas largo o mas corto para que la R. final sea (??) .

se hacian shunts que eran planchas como decia eduardo, y algunas tenian agujeros !!!! para que serian ??? 

costo de las pruebas : pedacitos de cables y estaño .
```
 
...............estoy de acuerdo con esto de utilizar cualquier conductor solo para mediciones de referencia, si es para medición de corriente o control de la misma, este método no sirve, te sorprendería ver la desviación de la medición utilizando alambre de cobre común o cualquier otro metal que no sea específico para ello, no es capricho, yo construyo equipos con corrientes de 200A y esto es inadmisible, inclusive con metales de bajo coeficiente hay que utilizarlos lo mas corto posible. Si vas a construir algo preciso necesitas materiales de bajo coeficiente de temperatura.


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 18, 2010)

xavirom dijo:


> ..........estoy de acuerdo con esto de utilizar cualquier conductor solo para mediciones de referencia, si es para medición de corriente o control de la misma, este método no sirve, te sorprendería ver la desviación de la medición utilizando alambre de cobre común o cualquier otro metal que no sea específico para ello,


Cuando se necesita medir algo hay que tener en cuenta tres cosas:
1- La precisión necesaria. No se trata de la que a uno le gustaría sino de la verdadera.
2- La máxima precisión que se puede conseguir de acuerdo al grado de inestabilidad propio de la señal. Si ya la señal tiene variaciones por ruido, temperatura, lo que sea del 15% no tiene sentido querer medirla al 1%.
3- El nivel de error propio de cada metodo. Si busco una medición al 0.1% no es solo cuestion de elegir el material del shunt, también se necesita un amplificador con estabilidad pipi-cucu y un conversor AD con referencia estable + etceteras.

Es costumbre en estos lares (Latitudes) darle poca o ninguna importancia a estas cuestiones y creer que con *un solo* elemento preciso contagia al resto y mágicamente se mide bien. 


Por una simple cuestión de tamaño, los shunts se diseñan para que a corriente nominal esten al borde de salirse de tolerancia, que ronda el *0.1% *(según la jerarquia del shunt, claro ) y para llegar a eso es necesario que el material empleado sea de bajo coeficiente de temperatura.

Cuando se necesita "medir bien", esto sería una medición al 1%, *obviamente que hay que usar estos materiales*.

Pero que pasa cuando la medición admite tolerancias del 5 a 10%  por razones que van desde señal de entrada inestable hasta que el usuario no_piensa/no_sabe/no_tiene_con_que  calibrarlo ? 
Una opción es usar igual un material de bajo coeficiente si es que ya lo tengo o lo consigo fácil, y la otra es usar algún material de mayor coeficiente mientras no me vaya muy arriba en el error por temperatura.

El cobre es el material mas tentador, pero tiene el problema que su coeficiente de temp. es alto y te introduce errores superiores al 10%  cuando se calienta, y para empeorar, se produce un embalamiento térmico.
Su otro problema es que al ser demasiado conductor, a veces resulta demasiado "largo" 

El bronce en cambio, tiene un coeficiente de temperatura de 2 a 4 veces menor que el cobre y mayor resistividad.
De esta forma se puede consigue una tolerancia del 5% o menor si, aprovechando que es menos longitud, se lo dimensiona para que caliente menos a corriente nominal.
Es el material ideal para shunts pedorros como lo que se se necesita para una protección por sobre-corriente o donde la entrada es bastante fluctuante.
Encima es fácil de soldar, a diferencia de otros que hay que prepararlos con decapantes y soldarlos con plata.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2010)

hola eduardo, cuando se refieren a "error".
a que se refieren ??
a que pierde linealidad ??? 

por que si yo me hago un shunt y lo pongo enla mesa de pruebas y hago un grupo de mediciones dentro de el rango de utilizacion , me variaran con el tiempo acaso ???
o con diferencias de temperatura AMBIENTE =??

edit: se te ocurre donde s epuede conseguir bronce sin tener que ir a casa de metales ??? 
en que se usa en ferreterias como varillas o cables ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 18, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> .....Encima es fácil de soldar, a diferencia de otros que hay que prepararlos con decapantes y soldarlos con plata.


Deduzco que ya has tenido las complicaciones pertinentes a fabricar un Shunt´s con estas aleaciones. 

Además de que trabajar con estas aleaciones es un fastidio, esta el tema del ajuste final, no solo es cuestión de medir el largo en base a la tabla de resistividad, cortar y soldar, luego viene comprobar que el Shunt halla mantenido su valor luego de haber sido soldado y acomodado en su sitio definitivo.

Y yo pregunto ¿ Por que 0,01Ohm ?, ¿ Por que no 0,02 Ohms o *0,001 Ohms* ?
Que sería un corto trazado de mismo impreso donde se efectúa el montaje, fácil de calcular, fácil de realizar y no requiere nada externo, con solo medir la caída de tensión sobre ese trazado se podría detectar fácilmente la condición de sobre-consumo.



fernandob dijo:


> hola eduardo, cuando se refieren a "error".
> a que se refieren ??
> a que pierde linealidad ???


El cobre posee un valor de resistividad de referencia a una temperatura, cuando se calienta es mayor, lo que provoca que sobre el "Alambre" aumente la caída de tensión, nuevamente la resistencia,Etc, Etc (Embalaje térmico)


> por que si yo me hago un shunt y lo pongo enla mesa de pruebas y hago un grupo de mediciones dentro de el rango de utilizacion , me variaran con el tiempo acaso ???


Nop, salvo que se te oxide o se recaliente mucho.


> o con diferencias de temperatura AMBIENTE =??


 Sip


> edit: se te ocurre donde se puede conseguir bronce sin tener que ir a casa de metales ???
> en que se usa en ferreterias como varillas o *cables* ??


El que se consigue en ferreterías es para soldar, redundancia con bronce, desconozco sus propiedades eléctricas.
Creo que habrá que morir en una casa que venda metales.

¿ Cables de bronce ?


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...Además de que trabajar con estas aleaciones es un fastidio, esta el tema del ajuste final, no solo es cuestión de medir el largo en base a la tabla de resistividad, cortar y soldar, luego viene comprobar que el Shunt halla mantenido su valor luego de haber sido soldado y acomodado en su sitio definitivo.
> Y yo pregunto ¿ Por que 0,01Ohm ?, ¿ Por que no 0,02 Ohms o *0,001 Ohms* ?


Lo importante del shunt es que su valor, cualquiera que sea, sea estable en el tiempo y con la temperatura, cosa que "naturalmente" lo son (con materiales de bajo coef  T ). 

En situaciones donde se tiene con que calibrar despues, con que el shunt tenga un valor aproximado alcanza porque se calibra ajustando la ganancia del amplificador o por soft.

Cuando se quiere que tenga un valor preciso, si son barras o laminas, se lo fabrica primero con un valor ligeramente superior, despues se le hace circular una corriente patron y se manda sierra o taladro hasta que entra en tolerancia. (esto se hace en los shunts comerciales)
Cuando el shunt es un pedazo de alambre, se le pone un cursor (sacado de una bornera) o se suelda en la longitud que corresponda durante la calibracion.  
No hay que olvidarse que un shunt *debe ser* un elemento de *4 terminales* (quien los fabrique de 2 merece la hoguera :enfadado 



> Que sería un corto trazado de mismo impreso donde se efectúa el montaje, fácil de calcular, fácil de realizar y no requiere nada externo, con solo medir la caída de tensión sobre ese trazado se podría detectar fácilmente la condición de sobre-consumo.


Eso es aplicable en cierto rango de corrientes, ademas de la tolerancia que se admita.
En este caso, pasar 29A por una pista de circuito impreso no es muy recomendable .

Ademas la caida de tension tiene que estar en un rango aceptable. Usar caidas muy bajas viene bien por la disipacion, pero hay que tener cuidado con el offsets y drift de la etapa amplificadora.

Las caidas que se usan en la mayoria de los shunts son 60mV y 100mV. 
Los 60mV porque es un valor estandarizado en los amperimetros de tablero (en realidad son voltimetros de 60mV que se les cambia el plástico con la escala)
Y los 100mV porque es un valor de "buen comportamiento" en la mayoría de los casos y de paso porque agregando un divisor resistivo te sirve para los amperimetros de 60mV.

Igualmente, para muy bajas corrientes o muy altas te podes encontrar otros valores ya sea por problemas de tension o potencia disipada.
Por ejemplo en la fabrica hay un shunt que se usa para control que es de 100mV@5000A , a corriente nominal mejor no lo toques porque está disipando 500W y levanta bastante mas de 100°C (a juzgar por la ampolla que me sacó)




fernandob dijo:


> hola eduardo, cuando se refieren a "error".
> a que se refieren ??
> a que pierde linealidad ???
> 
> ...


Esto mas o menos lo mismo que escribio Fogonazo.

El cobre varia su resistencia un 0.4% por grado --> si el ambiente varia 20° te va a variar un 8% la resistencia, en muchas aplicaciones esto ya es demasiado. 
El del bronce  es 0.1% por grado (dependiendo de la composicion) --> 2% para 20°

La descalibracion se produciria si se recalienta y perdes material por oxidacion, en ese sentido el bronce es mas noble que el cobre. 
Igualmente, si se recalienta la resistencia va a aumentar una guasada y no va a servir en ese rango.  Para eso esta el constantan, la manganina y los otros --> por mas quie calienten siguen en tolerancia. 



> edit: se te ocurre donde s epuede conseguir bronce sin tener que ir a casa de metales ???
> en que se usa en ferreterias como varillas o cables ??


El alambre de bronce lo tenes en ferreterias ademas de para soldar para usar como alambre comun maleable donde otro se te oxidaria.
El otro que se me ocurre son las que te venden insumos para artesanias, te cobran caro el metro pero como se usa poco... 
Pero por variedad de medidas y formas (alambre-barra-hojas) te conviene ir a una casa que venda metales.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2010)

bueno, gracias.ya se ha vuelto lo suficietemente interesante como para copiarlo y hacerme un archivito para el dia que lo necesite .

lo que aun no me quedo del todo claro es la parte de eduardo que menciona que lso shunts deben tener 4 cables, me da la impresion que se sueldan 2 como una derivacion de un trozo de el shunt para un ajuste.
tenes algun apunte al respecto o web ??


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ...lo que aun no me quedo del todo claro es la parte de eduardo que menciona que lso shunts deben tener 4 cables, me da la impresion que se sueldan 2 como una derivacion de un trozo de el shunt para un ajuste.
> tenes algun apunte al respecto o web ??


Como en general las corrientes son importantes, las caidas de tension en los cables y las resistencias de contacto son comparables a las del shunt ==> se necesitan dos terminales para ingresar la corriente y otros dos donde se calibra la caida de tension.

En la imagen la corriente ingresa por los terminales y la tension a medir es la diferencia entre los cables amarillo y verde. El negro es la masa analógica que segun el circuito puede usarse o no.


----------



## xavirom (Oct 18, 2010)

Para nosotros que trabajamos en electrónica, sabemos que el ideal no existe, y a medida que nos querramos aproximar él, aumentan los costos y los dolores de cabeza. Pero volviendo al tema original, entiendo que una tolerancia del 10 o 15% en una medición de corriente  de una fuente de alimentación a mi juicio no resiste el menor análisis. Tampoco es necesario un 0.1%. Por eso me pareció oportuno mencionar que un shunt construído con cobre podría ocasionar que cuando *0110110h* ajuste su (protección, límite de corriente, amperímetro, etc) a 20A, encuentre un día que después de haber estado su fuente funcionando y el shunt esté bien caliente, lo que antes ajustó a 20A en 16A, o por el contrario, un día muy frío apenas conecte su fuente, su ajuste se movió misteriosamente a 24A!!. 
Entiendo que puede ser dificultoso o peor aún, "caro" utilizar un material de bajo coeficiente y utilizar lo más parecido puede ser una solución según la aplicación.
No entiendo porqué se va a originar un embalamiento térmico, dado que se tiene un coeficiente de temperatura positivo, es decir que la resistencia aumenta con la temperatura, por ende la caida de tensión aumenta, y si estamos en un lazo de control la corriente tiende a bajar, si fuera un amperímetro la lectura aumentaría, etc., pero en definitiva, la corriente baja.
Quisiera agregar además, que ocurre otro fenómeno poco mencionado en los shunts, y es que la soldadura del material resistivo con lo que sería el soporte de conexión, generalmente produce uniones de metales diferentes que se comportan como termocuplas, y cuando la temperatura del conjunto armado aumente, agrega un error inesperado en forma de tensión que se suma o se resta de la tensión "útil", que puedo o no complicar las cosas de las etapas siguientes.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 18, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 10 resistencias de 0,1 ohm 0,5 Watt en paralelo ?



1+

http://mexico.newark.com/jsp/search...e&locale=es_MX&catalogId=&prevNValues=1001644

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2010)

ahi te comprendi eduardo, te refieres a donde se "sensa" o se toma lectura.
pones que se calibra....eso me confundia.
pense en otra cosa.


----------



## jjjasesino (Feb 27, 2015)

Hola a todos, me uno al hilo para preguntar si esta idea es factible o descabellada, quizá alguno de vosotros le suene que he tratado de hacer un coilgun , resulta que unos compañero de la uni tambien estan interesados y queremos documentarlo como trabajo para la carrera, y ya que disponemos de tanto equipo allí, lo diseñaremos a "nuestra medida" usando partes de otros coilgun de internet.

Lo que viene al caso es que necesitamos medir el pico de amperaje y el tiempo de descarga de cada una de los bancos de calacitores, de momento son 3 bancos, uno de 1000 uf aprox y dos de 660 uf pero disponemos de mas condensadores , estos han de cargarse a 350v aprox.

Como no disponen de aparatos de medida capaces de medir tales picos de amperaje lo bastante baratos como para confiarnoslos, hemos de buscar otra forma, como es este metodo de la caida de tensión.

El tema precisión lo dejo a vuestra experiencia y sabiduria, usaremos tiristores 2n6509g que ya monté en un flash de foco que reparé, estos nos resultan utiles por el escaso tamaño, su reducido precio y la grán corriente pico que aguantan.


los tests los realizariamos con 10 de estos en paralelo y con dichos tests mediriamos los tiristores minimos necesarios, también me abro a consejos sobre la corriente máxima que me aconsejais a pesar de lo que ponga en el datasheet.


Además, os propongo la pregunta, si al hacer el test con las bobinas del coilgun puestas, la dif de potencial de la bobina sensora/resistor de precisión no es directamente el dif de potencial de los capacitores, asumo que la lectura será incorrecta no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2015)

La fabricas con las tablas de datos de resistividad de algún alambre conductor.






​
En esta tabla tienes la resistencia por metro y según sección de varios conductores, solo será cuestión de calcular.

Otra opción es *no colocar nada* y tomar la caída de potencial sobre el conductor que lleva a la bobina (operacional + Circuito de Sample & Hold).
Para esto también te sirve la tabla.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

De echo los instrumentos de medicion el shunt que llevan es una lámina metálica es decir miden la caida que se produce por resitividad, este método es tan antiguo como la propia electrotecnia

Buena tabla Fogonazo deberias colocarla junto a las otras info útil del foro


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

Con esos valores te basta con alargar un poco la pista del circuito impreso. Para disminuir los miliOhmios le vas añadiendo "capas de estaño" con el soldador hasta conseguir el fin propuesto.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola, quiza esto te sirva: http://www.coilgun.info/mark2/rlcsim.htm
En esta web hasta tienes un "simulador de inductancias"


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola a todos , ? que tal enplear 10 resistores de 0,1 Ohmios X 0,5 Wattios en paralelo ?
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , ? que tal enplear 10 resistores de 0,1 Ohmios X 0,5 Wattios en paralelo ?
> !Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/donde-consigo-resistencia-10-miliohm-5w-44920/#post377936


----------

